# Help, Please and information appreciated....Davis Dayton motor wheel



## Mikey g (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
Recently i got my hands on an old Davis Dayton motor wheel, as i am pretty good with mechanical things i dont need much help in the way of that however the ignition system
is a High Tension Magneto and it is missing some parts i have the contact points but no condenser or spark wire. The major problem here is that i have no idea who made the Magneto there is no name on it, and i have found very few references as to who made it. I am wanting to repair it but without knowing the magneto type or having a schematic its making it very difficult, I beleive the Smith motor wheel used the same magneto and i know they used several different brands i have heard elkhart, national or berlin. Does anybody know what type it really is and how to connect it properly..if you have any information or have experience with these anything you could tell me would help greatly appreciated. i attached a few pictures the first one is mine the second two are from other engines on mine the bar magnet has been removed and you can see the points the second pics are for reference Please anybody that can help greatly appreciated


----------



## Mikey g (Jul 22, 2020)

Oh yes forgot to mention the only serial number on it is 7708 other than that there are no markings anywhere. Please help


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Jul 23, 2020)

contact Cole at rcpilot4@gmail.com


----------



## Mikey g (Jul 23, 2020)

toys4dwb1 said:


> contact Cole at rcpilot4@gmail.com



Hi just curious who is Cole does he have any specific information on this mag?


----------



## Mikey g (Jul 24, 2020)

toys4dwb1 said:


> contact Cole at rcpilot4@gmail.com



Hi was wondering who is Cole that you told me to contact, does he have specific information about this type of magneto Thank you for your help


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 24, 2020)

It is conversations like this that makes me wonder if the CABE is the most important thing in my life.  No, my wife feeds me.


----------



## Mikey g (Jul 25, 2020)

toys4dwb1 said:


> contact Cole at rcpilot4@gmail.com



Thank u so much he had the information i needed


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Jul 27, 2020)

Some of the antique hit & miss engines use magnetos. The picture shows a national mag. I think they were used on new way engines. A magneto repair shop or hit miss enterprises might be able to help


----------



## Mikey g (Jul 27, 2020)

Old Iron Bob said:


> Some of the antique hit & miss engines use magnetos. The picture shows a national mag. I think they were used on new way engines. A magneto repair shop
> 
> 
> Old Iron Bob said:
> ...


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Jul 27, 2020)

Try     www.smokstak.com   It is a forum for antique engines.


----------



## Mikey g (Jul 27, 2020)

thanks


----------

